# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  chats en danger  : suite (fourrière dans le 59) avant vendre

## sirev59

voici des nouvelles des minous :

il reste l'écaille de tortue : pour shany
le chat roux à poils mi-longs que corine nomme le philosophe: ??
la chatte blanche à queue tigrée : pour java 08
la chatte tricolore : pour java08

ils sont tous dispo pour le 17 juin 

pour les chatons : il reste tous les petits tigrés et ce matin sont arrivés 2 petits roux

d'autres chats se sont joints à ceux ci 

*n° 1un chat noir* 


*n° 2 une chatte tricolore*
**

*n°3 un tabby brun*
**

*n°4 un autre chat noir*


n°5 un chat tigré européen

----------


## Madness997

Ils sont où exactement ?

----------


## sirev59

région nord- pas de calais

----------


## Belette 18

> Ils sont où exactement ?


 Explication habituelle : par mesure de précaution, les auteurs des SOS ne dévoilent jamais la localisation exacte des fourrières qui euthanasient, à cause des cons qui les appellent pour les insulter. Ce sont les animaux qui en pâtissent par la suite, puisque suite à ces insultes, les SOS ne sont plus diffusés.

----------


## Madness997

Ah d'accord, excusez moi

----------


## Gimli

Un des noirs est-il l'ex n° 13 du post précédent que mistic voulait adopter ?

----------


## toupil

qun peut il mettre les photos de ceux de l'ancien post qui cherchent une solution ?

----------


## Gimli

> Un des noirs est-il l'ex n° 13 du post précédent que mistic voulait adopter ?


Et le chat roux à poils mi-longs, c'est l'ex n° 6 ? Il avait lui aussi une solution...

----------


## sirev59

> Un des noirs est-il l'ex n° 13 du post précédent que mistic voulait adopter ?


non malheureusement treize n'est plus  

ce sont des chats qui sont rentrés hier après midi ou ce matin

----------


## sirev59

> Envoyé par Gimli
> 
> Un des noirs est-il l'ex n° 13 du post précédent que mistic voulait adopter ?
> 
> 
> Et le chat roux à poils mi-longs, c'est l'ex n° 6 ? Il avait lui aussi une solution...


oui c'est lui

----------


## Capucine94

*SIREV59 : je pense qu'il serait plus sage de les réserver dès maintenant.* *Et de vérifier que la fourrière a bien compris.*


Comme dans le post précédent, je ne peux pas en accueillir mais je peux :
aller les chercher le mercredi 16 ou jeudi 17 (sauf si quelqu'un se propose comme Co92) car problème à la jambe qui rend le voyage pénible mais pas impossible. Il faut que je parte tôt.[/*:m:91fisft6]j'ai 6 caisses dont 2 grandes et je peux aller en prendre chez mon véto[/*:m:91fisft6]pas besoin de dons pour le transport[/*:m:91fisft6]je peux participer aux frais de sortie[/*:m:91fisft6]Il faudrait prévenir tous ceux qui étaient près à être FA soit pour des adultes, soit pour des chatons.
*SarahC* : comme tu m'a prévenu, peux-tu confirmer que tu l'as fait pour les autres ?



Il faut que l'on réussisse cette fois, je pense sans cesse à ces chats morts alors que la vie les attendait. 
Je rappelle que les chats noirs sont exceptionnels de gentillesse, ma chatte noire Filou (sauvée chaton de 15 jours) est près de moi et vous le confirme.

----------


## missabysse

> la chatte blanche à queue tigrée : pour java 08
> la chatte tricolore : pour java08


Je te confirme que je les prends bien en Fa  :Embarrassment: k:   , la salle d'isolation est prête à les recevoir j'en vois un mp à Co92 pour le co-voiturage.

Elles seront sous l'assoc de Ta patte sur mon coeur.

----------


## Capucine94

Missabysse : tiens-moi au courant sur le post si c'est Co92 qui va les chercher.

----------


## missabysse

> Missabysse : tiens-moi au courant sur le post si c'est Co92 qui va les chercher.


Pas de problème, je vais lui envoyé un Mp, par contre ne m' en voulez pas si je ne réponds pas dans la journée car je ne serais pas chez moi, je me connecterais en rentrant.

----------


## mante

Je peux prendre en accueil les deux chatons roux sous l'association Les Toutous de la 2ème chance.

----------


## sirev59

je suis sans voie 
car la blanche à la queue tigrée est sortante
je ne comprends pas non plus pourquoi titoune tu ne l'as pas eu
ils m'ont encore dit hier qu'ils laisseraient partir les chats

j'ai aussi envie d'hurler, ils jouent avec mes nerfs car leur politique est de ne pas sauver les chats 
et bien ils font tout pour y réussir

je suis aussi dans le flou car un jour ils me tiennent tels et tels propos et le lendemain c'est autre chose 

comment les chats se sont sauvés?
je ne le sais pas : aucune explication

de quoi est morte la chatte trico? 
la non plus pas de réponse

je suis désolée de cette situation ubuesque
je ne peux même plus dire qui peut prendre quel chat car je ne sais pas si ils vont les laisser sortir

----------

Le mieux est d'en rester là pour ce soir du moins, on tous hs, énervée ( le mot est faible !!). 
Mais on en a sorti pas mal et tiré d'un funeste destin programmé demain.

On tachera d'en sortir le plus possible et plus régulièrement (sirev, je te fais un rapide mp sur ce point avant d'aller   ).

----------


## Mao

> Le rôle de la PA n'est pas de faire naître mais d'empêcher de naître. .


Je respecte votre avis mais ne le partage pas.
Le role de la PA est de proteger et de sauver pas d'empecher de naitre à tout prix pour moi. Ce qui est trop avancé pour etre stoppé à mes yeux doit etre sauvé aussi.
La PA est une grande famille et les avis divergent comme dans toutes les grandes familles.
L'idéal est de ne plus voir naitre tous ses bébés, et la stérilisation est indispensable, c'est certain. L'avortement est une nécessité, pour certains, jusqu'au bout, pour d'autres, dont je fais partie, jusqu'à un certain stade de grossesse. C'est comme pour les humains, avorte t'on une mère qui va accoucher? J'accorde juste à une maman chat les memes droits qu'à une maman humaine. mais ce n'est qu'un point de vue, un de plus n'est ce pas?
Amitié et Lumière!
Mao

----------


## co92

De toute façon la question n'est plus là puisque l'écaille qui a été annoncée gestante ne l'est pas au final. Cela évite toute discussion. Ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'aller chez le véto samedi matin pour bilan, stéril si son état le permet et identification. Ce qui facilite son accueil et va accélérer son adoption j'espère. En ce moment, les adultes n'ont pas trop la cote, autant faire des annonces pour elle (et les autres) le plus vite possible ...
Me reste plus qu'à trouver son petit nom. J'ai les heures de route pour y penser demain   .

Pour le reste, les opinions divergent, on le sait, le topic ressort régulièrement !
On parle ici de minettes gravement carencées, très mal alimentées pendant leur gestation, ce qui retentit fortement sur les chatons. Voire aussi de mamans malades (FIV, calici et autres joyeusetés attrapées dehors). Les chatons peuvent être issus de contacts consanguins. Les séquelles sont souvent graves, parfois incompatibles avec le développement du chaton. Et les minettes risquent leur vie lors de la mise bas (surtout si elles sont très jeunes).
Mao et Corinne, je vous respecte toutes les deux, vous avez déjà prouvé par vos actes la confiance qu'on peut vous accorder. Pas question de "trancher" entre l'une et l'autre. Je crois qu'on "navigue" au mieux de nos valeurs, pas simple ...

Allez, là on ne pense plus qu'aux minous, aux places qui les attendent si les zaffreux veulent bien les laisser partir. Et on croise les doigts pour que tout le monde soit en bonne santé.
Et une pensée aussi pour les chatons de la semaine dernière qui ne vont pas bien, ceux qui se battent pour survivre, on les encourage et on croise les doigts.

Et d'ailleurs question intéressante : j'en fais quoi des chatons, moi ? je les prends ? et qui les récupère ?

Co

----------

Pas de tofs des chatons (trop hs), mais il y a une femelle gris foncé un mois environ, poids 420 gr mais blindés de vers.
Elle a une hernie ombilicale à signaler. 

A voir pour les autres loulous, quitent à ce qu'ils restent ici ce we en surveillance du moins....

Courage à tous et à toutes !  

Ah ! une bonne nouvelle avant d'y aller pour de bon : 

Philosophe manquait de calins, d'air tout simplement, son poils est déjà plus beau. 

Il a mangé il y a 5 min !!!

----------


## Gimli

Très heureuse pour Philosophe... Il a eu chaud ! Douces caresses à lui. 
Croisons les doigts pour que d'autres puissent sortir rapidement de cet enfer !

----------


## co92

je charge les boites de transport et j'y vais ! C'est parti ............
A tout'

Co

----------

je ne comprends pas grand chose,mais les fourrière sont télement compliqué surtout dans leur magouille,donc de mon coté je ne chercherais pas a comprendre,attendons de s'avoir qui est sortie.Pour ma par j'ai réservé un noir et si vraiment pas de solution pour l'autre noir, car je sais malheureusement que les noir sont évités bien qu'ils soient des amours

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

ne vous attendez pas a des miracles !!!!!!!!!!!!  je suis allée ce matin a la rencontre de co92 pour lui amener zounie et c encore la cata  !!! en l'attendant par contre j'ai réussi a intercepter sur le parking 3 chatons qui allaient y etre déposés oufffff  donc ils font parti du voyage  pour le reste je laisse corinne vous expliquer quand elle sera rentré  elle a énormément de courage et je lui tire mon chapeau !!!! par contre moi ça sera la dernière fois que je vais dans ce refuge fourriére !!!!

----------


## maulave.michel

merci pour les 3 chatons. je crois que la seule solution pour sauver des chats c'est d'être devant la fourrière et réceptionner  les animaux avant leur rentrée. je me demande si cela ne pourrait pas être fait pour d'autre fourrière. Vous avez attendu combien de temps pour voir arriver les 3 chatons ?

----------


## mu bulle

Avec qui dois je voir pour Zounie?
Je peux récupérer un chat en même temps pour PAMINA3000 (en lien avec babe78 je crois?) et lui garder jusqu'à mardi.

----------

ok alors croisont les doigts, et merci a vous tous pour se que vous faites c'est vraiment super

----------


## djalyko

A cet instant, Corinne est au refuge de Béthune ...

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je suis arrivée a 8h30 a 8h45 la dame était la pour les déposer pffff  je lui ai fais un sermont sur la stérilisation  car deux fois par an la chatte de sa mére a des bb grrrrr  je pense qu'elle a quand meme compris enfin j'espére !!!!!   pour  zounie c co92 qui l'a  je pense qu'elle va directement chez bérangére elle a encore des soins pour ses plaies (il faut te rapprocher d'elle) !!!

----------

en résumé : 

Même tour que la semaine dernière !!!





Reposez en paix...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Y compris la blanche à queue tigrée ? Comprends que j'aimerais savoir, on frappe à ma porte pour d'autres chats ... quelle tristesse. Peux tu me répondre rapidement même en mp ? Merci et encore merci/

----------

TOUS nous ont quitté ce matin

AUCUN respect des délais fourrière

----------


## Shat

Je  confirme que même si cela paraît incroyable 
il arrive que  de temps en temps un chat ou un chien s'échappe 
d'une fourrière ou d'un refuge.
A la fourrière de Messigny j'ai vu pas plus tard que la semaine
dernière un chien qui a fait une tentative 
d'évasion et au refuge il y a un chatte qui,
profitant une nuit d'une fenêtre mal fermée
-la nuit  la direction
ouvre les  cages et laisse les
chats faire la sarabande au bureau - s'est fait la belle
 Suite à cette évasion l'été dernier la  Minette  avait reçu 
des mots de compassion d'internautes et cierges virtuels
le tout parfaitement injustifiés
puisqu'elle a intégré la communauté des  chats libres (en liberté,
nourrie par le refuge) et se la coule douce
depuis un an pendant que ses copains moins débrouillards attendent
derrière des grilles.
  Je ne veux pas flooder ce post  urgentissime mais
souhaitais juste apporter mon témoignage. Il suffit d'une porte
mal refermée par un animalier ou un bénévole et
 les évasions sont rapides. Tous ceux qui sont
bénévoles  dans les refuges
savent que ça arrive   relativement souvent...
en général on arrive à rattraper le fugitif mais pas toujours.

Je souhaite que tous les chats de ce post soient adoptés
et n'oublions pas la prévention (contacter  les annonceurs
des sites de ces  ces régions du nord en les suppliant
de faire stériliser leurs chats)

----------


## Shat

> TOUS nous ont quitté ce matin
> 
> AUCUN respect des délais fourrière


Oups, je n'avais pas vu ton post.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Pas de mots. Merci à toutes.

----------


## cat's eyes

il n'y a pas de mots ....
reposez en paix petits anges

----------


## maulave.michel

Titoune vous en avez sorti combien cette semaine.

----------


## Manouchka

merci à toutes celles qui ont tout fait pour les sauver...

  reposez en paix,   petits coeurs ....

----------


## colombe

> TOUS nous ont quitté ce matin
> 
> AUCUN respect des délais fourrière



mais pourquoi ils ne te l'ont pas donnée hier alors ???? 
pnaise elle aurait pu sortir deux fois
 c'est horrible pauvre petite chatte

----------


## Verlaine

> TOUS nous ont quitté ce matin
> 
> AUCUN respect des délais fourrière


Je suis... pas de mots! Aucun moyen de dénoncer ces salopards qui exécutent les animaux sans rien respecter??? Bon sang les chats étaient réservés (et des chiens aussi je suppose), mais ils s'en foutent, leur seul objectif semble être de remplir leur gros congélateur!  

 RIP petits anges qui n'avez pas eu le temps de connaître le bonheur.

Effectivement, faire des tours de garde devant cette fourrière de l'horreur permettrait de sauver à coup sûr tous les animaux, mais qu'en faire ensuite?

----------

pour les chatons

Il y a 5 tigrés ( 4 femelles et 1 mâle), 1 femelle typée chartreux, 2 ecailles et un mâle tigré bleu

pour les adultes

le mêle roux aux poils mi longs et la femelle ecaille 
toux deux reservés la semaine dernière

des photos dans l'après midi (les piles sont en charge)

----------

je ne sais vraiment pas quoi dire , ces pauvres chats avez tous une fa qui les attendais, c'est vraiment des C** , je suis vraiment    pour ces minous,qu'ils repose en paix

----------


## Titemanou91

*Je comprend pas tout mais bon.. Paix à leurs âmes.*

----------


## sirev59

bon et bien c'est le coeur gros ,les yeux chargés (je ne vois plus mon écran) que je confirme que les minous ont été endormis ce matin 

j'ai eu personnellement la responsable hier et ce matin
j'ai eu la confirmation de la sortie des minous

je suis horrifiée, dégoutée, etc.... 

je n'ai pas de mots

----------


## crunchy94

Ce qu'il y a à comprendre c'est que chacun tente de sauver les chats de
cette fourrière mais qu'eux n'en ont rien à faire.
En clair, on avait bloqué des sorties et ils ont piqué les chats sans tenir
compte de toutes les démarches.

Je pense à vous que nous attendions avec tant de plaisir pour vous faire vivre
une jolie vie, gentilles minettes, gros et petits matous.

----------


## chamonik

> pour les chatons
> 
> Il y a 5 tigrés ( 4 femelles et 1 mâle), 1 femelle typée chartreux, 2 ecailles et un mâle tigré bleu
> 
> pour les adultes
> 
> le mêle roux aux poils mi longs et la femelle ecaille 
> toux deux reservés la semaine dernière
> 
> des photos dans l'après midi (les piles sont en charge)


On parle de ceux qui sont morts là ?

----------


## crunchy94

Il faut dissuader les gens d'emmener leurs animaux là dedans  .
*Faire circuler que tout animal déposé là est exécuté*, car je suppose
que la municipalité ne verrait pas d'un bon oeil une discussion sur
l'organisation de sauvetages...

----------


## missabysse

reposer en paix tous les loulous, qui meurt pour la connerie des humains     :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:

----------

> Envoyé par titoune59
> 
> pour les chatons
> 
> Il y a 5 tigrés ( 4 femelles et 1 mâle), 1 femelle typée chartreux, 2 ecailles et un mâle tigré bleu
> 
> pour les adultes
> 
> le mêle roux aux poils mi longs et la femelle ecaille 
> ...


Non celà sont sorti hier après midi !

----------


## Mao

Que notre Amour pour vous, petites vies injustement parties, vous porte loin dans la Lumière et la Paix que vous n'avez pas connu.
Que vous puissiez enfin courir et jouer libres et sans peur avec vos compagnons de misère d'hier.
Reposez en Paix loin de la cruauté. Nous continuerons à nous battre pour vous, et pour tous ceux qui sont comme vous, abandonnés par la bêtise, l'égoïsme et la cruauté humaine!

----------


## Mao

il faut donc réussir à les sortir le jeudi pour leur éviter la mort, enfin ceux qu'ils laisseront sortir semble t'il.

----------


## Shat

> Il faut dissuader les gens d'emmener leurs animaux là dedans  .
> *Faire circuler que tout animal déposé là est exécuté*, car je suppose
> que la municipalité ne verrait pas d'un bon oeil une discussion sur
> l'organisation de sauvetages...


ça me semble être la seule solution puisqu'ils tiennnent
aussi peu leurs engagements. Je suis sûre qu'une partie des gens qui amènenent des chats dans cetts fourrière le font en s'imaginant qu'ils seront 
adoptés et non qu'ils seront piqués au bout de 6 jours. 

Si possible fonder en parallèle une organisation 
qui pourrait héberger  
des chats trouvés dans cette région,
abandonnés dans cette région ...et puis mener une campagne
de prévention sans relâche  sur des sites
comme le Bon Coin à chaque annonce passée  de demande
d'insémination de chats ou de dons de portées de chatons.

----------

Merci de ne pas polémiquer, *ne les contactez en aucuns cas*, on travail pour en sortir la semaine prochaine. 

Si une seule personne les   , ce sera fichu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gardez *tous* votre calme !!!!!

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je regrette vraiment ce matin quand je suis arrivée la bas  j'ai croisé la véto qui repartait  elle avait déja fait son sale boulot !!! pauvre minette qui aurait pu sortir hier avec les titounes ils ne lui on laissés aucune chance !!!! je suis vraiment dégoutée c a vomir  désolée mais il va falloir du temps pour que j'avale tout ça  !!! en cas d'urgence je pourrais toujours aider mais je ne mettrais plus les pieds dans leur sale abattoir dans tous les cas d'aprés ce que j'ai compris il va y avoir un changement de présidence alors c a voir si des sauvetages pourront encore avoir lieu c pas gagné !!!

----------


## crunchy94

Ne t'inquiète pas Titoune, je pense que même si nous suggérons des pistes
pour plus tard, aucune d'entre nous est inconsciente au point de briser le
fil ténu qui vous permet malgré tout d'aller là-bas et d'en sortir quelques uns.

Si j'ai bien compris, ils ne fonctionnent pas comme en RP, véto le vendredi,
mais de jour en jour, c'est à dire qu'un chat arrivé un lundi a un délai
jusqu'à l'autre lundi...d'où la difficulté supplémentaire...(sans compter
le je-m'en-foutisme vis à vis des promesses faites!).

----------


## maulave.michel

Je me demande si leur politique est de ne  pas donner  des chats pour la RP car ils semblent en donner aux personnes du Nord.

----------


## corinnebergeron

lA chatte devait sortir sous TA PATTE SUR MON COEUR qui est une asso franco belge. Venir en RP en FA cela ne regarde que l'asso.

Si vous croyez encore pouvoir en sortir ... quand on pense à l'énergie gaspillée sur ce post (ce qui n'est nullement une critique) il me semble qu'il vaudrait mieux se concentrer sur d'autres fourrières ou refuges sérieux du coin.

----------


## Lusiole

Je suis dégoutée...
La politique de cette fourrière est juste à vomir ...
Reposez en paix cher anonymes de fourrière, vous serez toujours dans notre coeur.

----------


## mu bulle

C'est une grande débauche d'energie pour de maigres résultats, si les chats réservés ne le sont pas, les sauvetages sont impossibles.

----------


## crunchy94

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi Corinnebergeron...
Même s'il y a de l'énergie perdue, il faut tenter quand même.

Personnellement, si j'habitais dans le coin, je ne pourrais pas
me dire que je ferme les yeux sur ce qui se passe là bas.

Il faut se dire qu'on en sauvera grâce à Sirev et Titoune et les autres
quelques uns au compte goutte...et qu'avoir de la place pour ces
chats reste primordial...surtout que ces loulous ne sont jamais craintifs
puisque ce sont les gens qui leur amènent....

Donc ce sont des sorties de fourrière qui seront adoptables rapidement! 

Tout sauf les laisser tomber....

----------


## Shat

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi Corinnebergeron...
> Même s'il y a de l'énergie perdue, il faut tenter quand même.
> 
> Personnellement, si j'habitais dans le coin, je ne pourrais pas
> me dire que je ferme les yeux sur ce qui se passe là bas.
> 
> Il faut se dire qu'on en sauvera grâce à Sirev et Titoune et les autres
> quelques uns au compte goutte...et qu'avoir de la place pour ces
> chats reste primordial...surtout que ces loulous ne sont jamais craintifs
> ...


Si c'est vraiment une fourrière il n'y a pas que des chats amenés
par des particuliers, il y a aussi des chats errants.
Mais un chat errant n'est pas toujours un chat craintif, cela
peut etre un chat domestique qui a perdu son chemin ou
que l'ona abandonné ou volé puis perdu...

Puisque 2 fois de suite il y a eu incompréhension avec la véto
qui ne semble pas avoir été prévenue de la convention
passée entre la direction du refuge et les sauvetrices
et que ça s'est joué à quelques heures près, ne serait-il
pas possible que les sauvetrices lui expliquent le problème la 
prochaine fois où elles la croiseront et
que vétérinaire et sauvetrices agréées soient en contact 
le prochain vendredi?

----------


## crunchy94

Bah, c'est vraiment un cas particulier car ils ne trappent pas...
ce qui signifie qu'ils ne font que "récupérer" les chats.
En tous cas, c'est les infos que j'ai. 

Je pense que Sirev et Titoune n'en sont pas à leur première
élaboration d'un plan et malgré leur peine cherchent encore
et toujours un moyen de contourner ce cas très spécial!!!!

Merci à elles, et aux autres!

----------


## Verlaine

> Puisque 2 fois de suite il y a eu incompréhension avec la véto
> qui ne semble pas avoir été prévenue de la convention
> passée entre la direction du refuge et les sauvetrices
> et que ça s'est joué à quelques heures près, ne serait-il
> pas possible que les sauvetrices lui expliquent le problème la 
> prochaine fois où elles la croiseront et
> que vétérinaire et sauvetrices agréées soient en contact 
> le prochain vendredi?



C'est exactement ce à quoi je viens de penser. Je suppose, du moins j'ose vraiment espérer, que même si la véto est payée pour faire ce travail immonde, elle ne le fait pas de gaîté de coeur et qu'elle a conscience de toutes les vies qu'elle sacrifie sur l'autel de la cruauté et de la bêtise humaine.
A voir donc si elle serait d'accord pour qu'on lui communique directement, si c'est possible, la liste dess animaux réservés, afin qu'elle ne les pique pas puisqu'ils ont une solution assurée.
Mieux vaut s'en faire une alliée si elle accepte, d'autant que c'est peut-être la seule personne avec laquelle vous pourrez dialoguer de façon constructive, et c'est surtout celle qui a le dernier mot et le plus cruel.

Il faut aussi dénoncer cette fourrière et mener une grande campagne d'information auprès des gens qui pensent en effet que leurs animaux seront adoptés, et leur apprendre que non, ici, on execute. Peut-être mettre des affiches chez les commerçants et sur les réverbères...

----------


## mariecaro

un grand hommage à tous ces pauvres minous....nés,abandonnés,euthanasiés!quelle tristesse !!!
je pense qu'il faut les sortir la veille le jeudi...qd ils disent avt vendredi c'est que le vendredi c'est trop tard!!!
 le veto passant tres tot avant que la fourriere ouvre....
merci et courage à titoune, sirev, co92,et à tous les autres.  pauvres petits animaux qui n'ont rien demandés.....mariecaro de moselle  lorraine.

----------


## Gimli

Les sortir le jeudi, oui... Mais il y avait qqn qui en sortait le jeudi ! Et on ne lui donne pas ceux qui sont réservés et qui finissent euthanasiés à l'aube... A croire que la véto vient exprès très tôt pour faire son sale boulot tranquille (il ne faut surtout pas leur laisser une chance !). On recrute le personnel et les vétérinaires à leurs qualités de sadiques et d'ennemis des chats là-bas ? Faut avouer qu'ils ne font rien, mais alors rien pour aider à leur sauvetage !

----------

Voici les photos des chatons qui recherchent des assos et des FA : 

Photo 1 : une femelle tigrée : 



Photo 2 : une autre femelle tigrée : 



Photo 3 : un mâle tigré : 



Photo 4 : une femelle tigrée plus grande : 



Photo 5 : femelle grise avec hernie ombilicale : 



*Sont partis ce midi avec Co92 :* 

_Un mâle tigré :_ 



Une femelle écaille : 



et l'écaille adulte (supposée être en fin de gestation !) qui va être stérilisée, identifié.... demain :

----------


## SarahC

*Ces chatons sont sortis?
Si oui, créez un nouveau topic.*

Ya pas à dire, de toutes les fourrières où on a fait des sauvetages ces dernières années, celles que je connais maintenant c'est Disneyland à côté...
Non, pas vraiment, mais au moins ils sont carrés....
Donc oui, seule solution, les sortir le jeudi, et venir avant la véto...
Et dire qu'ils sortent pour le Nord, tant qu'à faire... Ils se tapent de leur devenir de toute façon.
Ces minous ont vraiment connu le pire et on fini comme des moins que rien... 

*Ne pas appeler la fourrière, en effet, c'est leur donner des arguments pour ne plus en laisser aucun sortir, jamais, et simplement leur donner les clés pour les exterminer en toute quiétude....*

----------

Lien de leur nouveau post : 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/chatons...90.htm#6302192

----------


## muriel95

JE suis écoeurée de lire ce post. Mais cette fourrière n'a pas à avoir le droit de vie ou de mort sur des chats qui sont réservés, et les vétos, à   .

Le délai fourrière n'est pas respecté. Le directeur ou la directrice qui dirige cette fourrière doit être viré tout simplement. 

Comment ça fonctionne une fourrière, ce n'est pas possible. Quel est son *statut juridique*? Il y a une réglementation, elle a des statuts. Par qui la direction est-elle nommée? par la région, par une commune ou plusieurs communes? Par qui est-elle subventionnée?  Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer. Peut-être que par ce biais, quelque chose pourrait être entrepris. Je suis peut-être naive, mais il faut savoir.

Et les grands de la PA, fondation 30 millions d'amis ou fondation BB, ne peuvent-ils pas faire quelque chose et dénoncer cette pratique et remettre les choses à plat. ILs ont les médias, de grands pouvoirs, quoique avant internet, je les avais appelé pour des chats dans une cité à Poissy, ils m'ont répondu poliment qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire. 
Mais quand il y a les médias, ils se montrent plus coopératifs.

----------


## Eole

Je suis ce post depuis la semaine derniere. Il n'y a pas de mot pour qualifier ce lieu.
Etes-vous certain de pouvoir en sauver à l'avenir ?
Parce que là franchement c'est à se demander s'il ne faudrait pas
faire intervenir un journal local pour que les gens sachent ce qui se passe. 
Cela permettrait peut-etre de faire un nettoyage sur place. 
Si je vivais près de cet endroit, je crois que je me poserais la question. 

Après je comprends et suis totalement d'accord avec le fait qu'il faut penser aux suivants mais cela
a dejà été dit la semaine derniere et pour quel résultat pour ces pauvres loulous ?

Une pensée pour eux et pour vous tous qui vous etes investis

----------


## Verlaine

Et si on contactait la Voix du Nord? Je suis sure qu'ils se délecteraient d'une telle ignominie et n'hésiteraient pas à appuyer là où ça fait mal.

----------


## SarahC

> Et si on contactait la Voix du Nord? Je suis sure qu'ils se délecteraient d'une telle ignominie et n'hésiteraient pas à appuyer là où ça fait mal.


CA NE SERT A RIEN A PART TUER TOUS LES AUTRES QUI IRONT LA BAS!!!
Et espérer que... PAS LA PEINE...
Ca fait des décennies que cela dure, partt, tout le monde s'en tape, et les levers de boucliers, effet = PLUS AUCUN ACCES AUX LIEUX, TERMINE POUR TOUS...

----------


## Verlaine

En résumé, on ne bouge pas, on prie pour que certains sortent et on compte les morts? C'est désespérant!!! Mais le but n'est pas d'augmenter le nombre des tués, alors si le prix de leur vie est notre silence, taisons-nous.

----------


## muriel95

NOn pas les médias dans l'immédiat, il faut savoir exactement le mode de fonctionnement d'une fourrière, elle est régie par des tExtes, elle dépend de quelqu'un ou d'une commune, c'est un organisme d'état ou privé?

Il faudrait déjà avoir les textes sous les yeux et agir après en connaissance de cause, et voir ce que l'on pourrait faire pour arrêter ces meurtres injustifiés et le non respect des personnes qui se proposent de les adopter ou de les faire adopter.

Si les médias, "style grande gueule" viennent faire un scandale, le risque sera pire : ils se vengeront et euthanasieront systématiquement les loulous.

D'ABORD VOIR LA LEGISLATION QUI REGIT LES FOURRIERES ET AGIR APRES

----------

Si vous faite çà, il n'y aura plus de diffusion de faite et aucune chance d'en sauver de là !!

Pensez à ceux qui sont arrivés aujourd'hui, et vont arriver dans les prochains jours !!!!


Comme dit plus haut : 



 *N'INTERVENEZ PAS !!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Verlaine

Pour ma part je ne ferai rien, il y a assez de sang versé dans cette fourrière. Mais c'est tellement frustrant. Tant de vies envolées alors que des humains voulaient les sauver...

----------


## Shat

> JE suis écoeurée de lire ce post. Mais cette fourrière n'a pas à avoir le droit de vie ou de mort sur des chats qui sont réservés, et les vétos, à  .
> 
> Le délai fourrière n'est pas respecté. Le directeur ou la directrice qui dirige cette fourrière doit être viré tout simplement. 
> 
> Comment ça fonctionne une fourrière, ce n'est pas possible. Quel est son *statut juridique*? Il y a une réglementation, elle a des statuts. Par qui la direction est-elle nommée? par la région, par une commune ou plusieurs communes? Par qui est-elle subventionnée? Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer. Peut-être que par ce biais, quelque chose pourrait être entrepris. Je suis peut-être naive, mais il faut savoir.
> 
> Et les grands de la PA, fondation 30 millions d'amis ou fondation BB, ne peuvent-ils pas faire quelque chose et dénoncer cette pratique et remettre les choses à plat. ILs ont les médias, de grands pouvoirs, quoique avant internet, je les avais appelé pour des chats dans une cité à Poissy, ils m'ont répondu poliment qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire. 
> Mais quand il y a les médias, ils se montrent plus coopératifs.


c'est la région qui accorde des subventions aux fourrières en principe...avertissez la région..il n'y a pas que des sadiques parmi les gens qui octroient les subventions. Le but d'une fourrière c'est aussi de mettre des animaux en sécurité des dangers de la route, des reproductions anarchiques, du froid et  de la faim...si le comité régional 
comprend qu'il  est plus dangereux pour un animal  d'aller dans cette fourrière que de rester dehors la région retirera peut etre ses subventions.  

Mais avant il faudrait savoir aussi sur quels critères cette
fourrière base sont lot de condamnés.  

Contactez 30 000 000 d'amis également. Qu'ils aillent enquêter. (Il est préférable que les personnes qui contactent 30 000 000 d'amis ne soient pas celles qui font les sauvetages) mais enore faut il pour cela connaître le nom de la fourrière en question
30 000 000 d'amis est bien diffusé. Si les gens de ce
d"épartement 59 qui s'appretent , la conscience tranquille à "confier un animal"à cette fourrière apprennent que ça équivaut  le faire euthanasier directement il y aura moins d'abandons 

Enfin ce sont les présidents qui décident. Un changement de présidente
peut  changer les agissements de cette fourrière. 

D'un autre côté s'il y a toujours autant d'abandons d'animaux dans la région 
et s'il n'y a pas d'autres assoc' de sauvetage ou qu'ellels soient peu médiatisées , aussi amie des animaux que soit éventuellement la nouvelle direction ils ne pourront pas faire de miracles.

Quant à la véto elle fait juste  le boulot pour lequel la fourrière  de cet endroit l'emploie à savoir soigner  des animaux (un jour), faire des euthanasies un autre.
S'il y a eu accord entre les sauvetrices et la présidence du refuge pour 
épargner  des chats ce vendredi et que la véto est
quand meme passée c'est qu'il y a eu un
malentendu quelque part. Le refuge a peut etre oublié de la  décommander
ou alors ils se fichent ouvertement de vous mais quoi qu'il en soit
cela nécessite des explications entre vous, la personne qui vous a dit que les animaux seraient sauvés et la véto.
Ainsi qu'un contact de votre part  avec cette véto  pour qu'elle n'aille pas euthanasier tous les vendredi des animaux qui ont été réservés à des sauvetages ce jour là.,Si vous lui proposez de sauver ces animaux à mon avis elle préférera ça au fait de les euthanasier. 
je maintiens ce que j'ai dit.

----------


## SarahC

> NOn pas les médias dans l'immédiat, il faut savoir exactement le mode de fonctionnement d'une fourrière, elle est régie par des tExtes, elle dépend de quelqu'un ou d'une commune, c'est un organisme d'état ou privé?
> 
> Il faudrait déjà avoir les textes sous les yeux et agir après en connaissance de cause, et voir ce que l'on pourrait faire pour arrêter ces meurtres injustifiés et le non respect des personnes qui se proposent de les adopter ou de les faire adopter.
> 
> Si les médias, "style grande gueule" viennent faire un scandale, le risque sera pire : ils se vengeront et euthanasieront systématiquement les loulous.
> 
> D'ABORD VOIR LA LEGISLATION QUI REGIT LES FOURRIERES ET AGIR APRES


Des milliers de gens de PA se sont penchés sur la chose avant et se pencheront dessus après nous.
C'est une entreprise, elle fait des contrats avec des maires consentants.
L'euthanasie etc, est légale, c'est le Code Rural. 
Ils peuvent ou non, confier des animaux, après décision du vétérinaire, à une structure assoc ou refuge.
Les médias dans tous les cas s'en taperaient.
Aucune adoption directe n'est possible en fourrière.
Voilà, la loi, c'est ça.
Et maintes tentatives, à la pulsion, de rage, de tristesse, de dépit ont été tentées dans X endroits.
Jamais aucun résultat probant n'a été observé, sauf cas très rarissimes. Résultat, en revanche, tout le boulot des collaborations avec les fourrière de gens comme nous foutu en l'air, tout bousillé, foutu, et plus aucun accès à elles pour les sauver. Si je perdais l'accès à des camps de détenus comme cela par une action non lancée par ma part, et si on me coupait l'accès à une fourrière, je quitterais net la PA, et j'aurais des envie de meurtre. La seule chose que l'on puisse faire, c'est penser aux vivants, et espérer que les gens sur place, le boss, le véto, se cassent, à un moment donné. 
Enfin, les actions de meute ne sont jamais bonnes, c'est comme pr tout, il y a tjs un con ds le lot pr se prendre pr le Che, pas foutu de restreindre ses pulsions de gloire et pas foutu de respecter une cause commune, et ça part en sucette.
J'ai connu cela, une pétition de merde... Merci à toutes ces "belles" de la PA, maintenant, après 2 ans, on y a accès, à 3 ou 4 pauvres connes, et en sauve 30 par an maxi... Super.. Et tout le reste crève, car en plus, en bossant avec cet endroit de merde, on se fait accuser de collabos par ces mêmes connes imbues de leur personnes, pendant qu'elles bossent dans des refuges dans lesquels se passent des choses immondes; mais là, c'est "leur" lieu, donc pas toucher... 
Donc en gros, non, à part serrer les dents, les sortir le vendredi, aller physiquement sur place pour les réservations et les sorties, rien à faire.

----------


## SarahC

Et quand je parle de ces "belles" qui ont lancé leur action de merde (mais là, sur le Nord, on est dans un autre contexte, vous êtes simplement choquées, et non haineuses, nous sommes bien d'accord   ), elles sont en partie "les inspiratrices" de ce sujet:
http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-n-ont- ... 205051.htm

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

d'autres fourriéres n'acceptent pas d'ouvrir leur porte  et ce qui se passe derriére est tout aussi horrible que ce qui se passe la bas !!!! mais ça les gens ne le savent pas je viens de rentrer et je croise une dame avec une boite a chat et je lui demande si elle a trouvé un chat  elle me dit oui dans le jardin de ma grand mére et elle est gestante  ma grand mére voulait la garder mais elle a la maladie d'azeimer alors on est venu la déposer en fourriere   je suis certaine que cette chatte était a cette mémé et que faire en plus elle avait un abcés alors franchement je c que sous quelques jours elle et ses bébés ne seront plus de ce monde  et que faire ?????????????? a part passer sa journée devant la porte pour intercepter on est vraiment impuissants !!!!! je pense que cette nuit sera encore criblée de cauchemards !!!!!

----------


## SarahC

> d'autres fourriéres n'acceptent pas d'ouvrir leur porte  et ce qui se passe derriére est tout aussi horrible que ce qui se passe la bas !!!!


Et même des refuges, supposés faire de la protection.

----------


## Java08

ce n'est pas en se taisant qu'on fera changer les choses, je l'ai vécu de très près avec  **** MERCI DE NE PAS METTRE DE NOMS!!!*, on nous disait de fermer notre gueule et à quoi ça a servi? Ils continuent de crever dans l'indifférence!!! A quoi ça a servi ici de ne rien dire ni faire la semaine dernière? 

Ce n'est pas par le silence qu'on fait avancer le monde, c'est par des coups de pied dans les fourmilières. 
Qui ne dit mot consent.

----------


## chamonik

J'ai appris un jour qu'effectivement une fourrière avait décidé de ne plus donner ses chats en sauvetage aux assos sous prétexte que quelqu'un y avait mis son grain de sel pourri, ce n'est pas pour rien que SarahC et Tam nous le répètent constamment qu'il ne faut pas intervenir pour ne pas gâcher l'énorme boulot qu'elles ont déjà accompli pour arriver à en sauver autant chaque semaine !
J'ai été la première à mes débuts sur Rescue à exploser de colère sur les posts avant de comprendre qu'il valait mieux être modérée pour le bien des sauvetages, en tous cas je n'ai jamais tenté aucune action de levée de boucliers contre les fourrières ! 

Je supplie tout le monde de l'écouter, nous ne devons pas perdre cette possibilité d'en sauver encore quelques-uns (c'est mieux que rien !) et surtout nous ne devons pas perdre des alliées précieuses à la PA comme SarahC ou Tam !

Il vaudrait peut-être mieux verrouiller ce post maintenant qu'on a mis le lien de ceux qui sont sauvés !

----------


## frimousse5

> ce n'est pas en se taisant qu'on fera 
> changer les choses, je l'ai vécu de très près avec **** pas de nom!*, on nous 
> disait de fermer notre gueule et à quoi ça a servi? Ils continuent de 
> crever dans l'indifférence!!!


  c'est justement l'inverse qui s'est produit à ***;
la pétition lancée contre*** a fermé les portes aux diffusions...

----------


## Java08

Je ne ferai rien si cela peut vous rassurer, je suis loin, je ne connais pas cette fourrière sauf le fait qu'il y a deux et trois ans, on a sorti de nombreux chats de là-bas et que ça se passait relativement bien. Que s'est-il passé entre temps? Je n'en sais rien, plus personne du coin ne voulait y aller.... 

Je laisse donc les gens du coin avec leur conscience. 

Le problème aussi c'est que les chats adultes, la plupart des gens ici s'en foutent, on l'a bien vu avec le post des chatons... plus rien d'autre ne comptait, peu importait ce qu'étaient devenus les adultes.  Et bien moi je ne suis pas d'accord, je ferai toujours passer les chats adultes avant les chatons. 

En tout cas pour nous c'est terminé avec cette fourrière: pour quoi faire? espérer toutes les semaines et voir tout s'effondrer le vendredi??????????  


Pour ***, je suis au courant mieux que vous, c'est pour *** que notre asso a été créée à l'origine.

----------

Java08, je te prendrai en mp dès que je rentre du vto !

----------


## Mizuhime

Merci de ne pas polémiquer quant à la fourrière en question et de rester modérés dans vos propos.
Comme ça a été expliqué plus haut, tenter des actions contre une fourrière qui euthanasie, c'est risquer que ces mêmes fourrières refusent toute sortie et condamner définitivement les animaux en question  ...
Merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## chamonik

> Lien de leur nouveau post : 
> 
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/chatons...90.htm#6302192


On peut se concentrer sur ce nouveau post et peut-être verrouiller celui-ci maintenant ?

----------


## Verlaine

Pour ma part je ne ferai rien, il y a assez de sang versé dans cette fourrière. Mais c'est tellement frustrant. Tant de vies envolées alors que des humains voulaient les sauver...

----------


## Shat

> JE suis écoeurée de lire ce post. Mais cette fourrière n'a pas à avoir le droit de vie ou de mort sur des chats qui sont réservés, et les vétos, à  .
> 
> Le délai fourrière n'est pas respecté. Le directeur ou la directrice qui dirige cette fourrière doit être viré tout simplement. 
> 
> Comment ça fonctionne une fourrière, ce n'est pas possible. Quel est son *statut juridique*? Il y a une réglementation, elle a des statuts. Par qui la direction est-elle nommée? par la région, par une commune ou plusieurs communes? Par qui est-elle subventionnée? Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer. Peut-être que par ce biais, quelque chose pourrait être entrepris. Je suis peut-être naive, mais il faut savoir.
> 
> Et les grands de la PA, fondation 30 millions d'amis ou fondation BB, ne peuvent-ils pas faire quelque chose et dénoncer cette pratique et remettre les choses à plat. ILs ont les médias, de grands pouvoirs, quoique avant internet, je les avais appelé pour des chats dans une cité à Poissy, ils m'ont répondu poliment qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire. 
> Mais quand il y a les médias, ils se montrent plus coopératifs.


c'est la région qui accorde des subventions aux fourrières en principe...avertissez la région..il n'y a pas que des sadiques parmi les gens qui octroient les subventions. Le but d'une fourrière c'est aussi de mettre des animaux en sécurité des dangers de la route, des reproductions anarchiques, du froid et  de la faim...si le comité régional 
comprend qu'il  est plus dangereux pour un animal  d'aller dans cette fourrière que de rester dehors la région retirera peut etre ses subventions.  

Mais avant il faudrait savoir aussi sur quels critères cette
fourrière base sont lot de condamnés.  

Contactez 30 000 000 d'amis également. Qu'ils aillent enquêter. (Il est préférable que les personnes qui contactent 30 000 000 d'amis ne soient pas celles qui font les sauvetages) mais enore faut il pour cela connaître le nom de la fourrière en question
30 000 000 d'amis est bien diffusé. Si les gens de ce
d"épartement 59 qui s'appretent , la conscience tranquille à "confier un animal"à cette fourrière apprennent que ça équivaut  le faire euthanasier directement il y aura moins d'abandons 

Enfin ce sont les présidents qui décident. Un changement de présidente
peut  changer les agissements de cette fourrière. 

D'un autre côté s'il y a toujours autant d'abandons d'animaux dans la région 
et s'il n'y a pas d'autres assoc' de sauvetage ou qu'ellels soient peu médiatisées , aussi amie des animaux que soit éventuellement la nouvelle direction ils ne pourront pas faire de miracles.

Quant à la véto elle fait juste  le boulot pour lequel la fourrière  de cet endroit l'emploie à savoir soigner  des animaux (un jour), faire des euthanasies un autre.
S'il y a eu accord entre les sauvetrices et la présidence du refuge pour 
épargner  des chats ce vendredi et que la véto est
quand meme passée c'est qu'il y a eu un
malentendu quelque part. Le refuge a peut etre oublié de la  décommander
ou alors ils se fichent ouvertement de vous mais quoi qu'il en soit
cela nécessite des explications entre vous, la personne qui vous a dit que les animaux seraient sauvés et la véto.
Ainsi qu'un contact de votre part  avec cette véto  pour qu'elle n'aille pas euthanasier tous les vendredi des animaux qui ont été réservés à des sauvetages ce jour là.,Si vous lui proposez de sauver ces animaux à mon avis elle préférera ça au fait de les euthanasier. 
je maintiens ce que j'ai dit.

----------


## SarahC

> NOn pas les médias dans l'immédiat, il faut savoir exactement le mode de fonctionnement d'une fourrière, elle est régie par des tExtes, elle dépend de quelqu'un ou d'une commune, c'est un organisme d'état ou privé?
> 
> Il faudrait déjà avoir les textes sous les yeux et agir après en connaissance de cause, et voir ce que l'on pourrait faire pour arrêter ces meurtres injustifiés et le non respect des personnes qui se proposent de les adopter ou de les faire adopter.
> 
> Si les médias, "style grande gueule" viennent faire un scandale, le risque sera pire : ils se vengeront et euthanasieront systématiquement les loulous.
> 
> D'ABORD VOIR LA LEGISLATION QUI REGIT LES FOURRIERES ET AGIR APRES


Des milliers de gens de PA se sont penchés sur la chose avant et se pencheront dessus après nous.
C'est une entreprise, elle fait des contrats avec des maires consentants.
L'euthanasie etc, est légale, c'est le Code Rural. 
Ils peuvent ou non, confier des animaux, après décision du vétérinaire, à une structure assoc ou refuge.
Les médias dans tous les cas s'en taperaient.
Aucune adoption directe n'est possible en fourrière.
Voilà, la loi, c'est ça.
Et maintes tentatives, à la pulsion, de rage, de tristesse, de dépit ont été tentées dans X endroits.
Jamais aucun résultat probant n'a été observé, sauf cas très rarissimes. Résultat, en revanche, tout le boulot des collaborations avec les fourrière de gens comme nous foutu en l'air, tout bousillé, foutu, et plus aucun accès à elles pour les sauver. Si je perdais l'accès à des camps de détenus comme cela par une action non lancée par ma part, et si on me coupait l'accès à une fourrière, je quitterais net la PA, et j'aurais des envie de meurtre. La seule chose que l'on puisse faire, c'est penser aux vivants, et espérer que les gens sur place, le boss, le véto, se cassent, à un moment donné. 
Enfin, les actions de meute ne sont jamais bonnes, c'est comme pr tout, il y a tjs un con ds le lot pr se prendre pr le Che, pas foutu de restreindre ses pulsions de gloire et pas foutu de respecter une cause commune, et ça part en sucette.
J'ai connu cela, une pétition de merde... Merci à toutes ces "belles" de la PA, maintenant, après 2 ans, on y a accès, à 3 ou 4 pauvres connes, et en sauve 30 par an maxi... Super.. Et tout le reste crève, car en plus, en bossant avec cet endroit de merde, on se fait accuser de collabos par ces mêmes connes imbues de leur personnes, pendant qu'elles bossent dans des refuges dans lesquels se passent des choses immondes; mais là, c'est "leur" lieu, donc pas toucher... 
Donc en gros, non, à part serrer les dents, les sortir le vendredi, aller physiquement sur place pour les réservations et les sorties, rien à faire.

----------


## SarahC

Et quand je parle de ces "belles" qui ont lancé leur action de merde (mais là, sur le Nord, on est dans un autre contexte, vous êtes simplement choquées, et non haineuses, nous sommes bien d'accord   ), elles sont en partie "les inspiratrices" de ce sujet:
http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-n-ont- ... 205051.htm

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

d'autres fourriéres n'acceptent pas d'ouvrir leur porte  et ce qui se passe derriére est tout aussi horrible que ce qui se passe la bas !!!! mais ça les gens ne le savent pas je viens de rentrer et je croise une dame avec une boite a chat et je lui demande si elle a trouvé un chat  elle me dit oui dans le jardin de ma grand mére et elle est gestante  ma grand mére voulait la garder mais elle a la maladie d'azeimer alors on est venu la déposer en fourriere   je suis certaine que cette chatte était a cette mémé et que faire en plus elle avait un abcés alors franchement je c que sous quelques jours elle et ses bébés ne seront plus de ce monde  et que faire ?????????????? a part passer sa journée devant la porte pour intercepter on est vraiment impuissants !!!!! je pense que cette nuit sera encore criblée de cauchemards !!!!!

----------


## SarahC

> d'autres fourriéres n'acceptent pas d'ouvrir leur porte  et ce qui se passe derriére est tout aussi horrible que ce qui se passe la bas !!!!


Et même des refuges, supposés faire de la protection.

----------


## Java08

ce n'est pas en se taisant qu'on fera changer les choses, je l'ai vécu de très près avec  **** MERCI DE NE PAS METTRE DE NOMS!!!*, on nous disait de fermer notre gueule et à quoi ça a servi? Ils continuent de crever dans l'indifférence!!! A quoi ça a servi ici de ne rien dire ni faire la semaine dernière? 

Ce n'est pas par le silence qu'on fait avancer le monde, c'est par des coups de pied dans les fourmilières. 
Qui ne dit mot consent.

----------


## chamonik

J'ai appris un jour qu'effectivement une fourrière avait décidé de ne plus donner ses chats en sauvetage aux assos sous prétexte que quelqu'un y avait mis son grain de sel pourri, ce n'est pas pour rien que SarahC et Tam nous le répètent constamment qu'il ne faut pas intervenir pour ne pas gâcher l'énorme boulot qu'elles ont déjà accompli pour arriver à en sauver autant chaque semaine !
J'ai été la première à mes débuts sur Rescue à exploser de colère sur les posts avant de comprendre qu'il valait mieux être modérée pour le bien des sauvetages, en tous cas je n'ai jamais tenté aucune action de levée de boucliers contre les fourrières ! 

Je supplie tout le monde de l'écouter, nous ne devons pas perdre cette possibilité d'en sauver encore quelques-uns (c'est mieux que rien !) et surtout nous ne devons pas perdre des alliées précieuses à la PA comme SarahC ou Tam !

Il vaudrait peut-être mieux verrouiller ce post maintenant qu'on a mis le lien de ceux qui sont sauvés !

----------


## frimousse5

> ce n'est pas en se taisant qu'on fera 
> changer les choses, je l'ai vécu de très près avec **** pas de nom!*, on nous 
> disait de fermer notre gueule et à quoi ça a servi? Ils continuent de 
> crever dans l'indifférence!!!


  c'est justement l'inverse qui s'est produit à ***;
la pétition lancée contre*** a fermé les portes aux diffusions...

----------


## Java08

Je ne ferai rien si cela peut vous rassurer, je suis loin, je ne connais pas cette fourrière sauf le fait qu'il y a deux et trois ans, on a sorti de nombreux chats de là-bas et que ça se passait relativement bien. Que s'est-il passé entre temps? Je n'en sais rien, plus personne du coin ne voulait y aller.... 

Je laisse donc les gens du coin avec leur conscience. 

Le problème aussi c'est que les chats adultes, la plupart des gens ici s'en foutent, on l'a bien vu avec le post des chatons... plus rien d'autre ne comptait, peu importait ce qu'étaient devenus les adultes.  Et bien moi je ne suis pas d'accord, je ferai toujours passer les chats adultes avant les chatons. 

En tout cas pour nous c'est terminé avec cette fourrière: pour quoi faire? espérer toutes les semaines et voir tout s'effondrer le vendredi??????????  


Pour ***, je suis au courant mieux que vous, c'est pour *** que notre asso a été créée à l'origine.

----------

Java08, je te prendrai en mp dès que je rentre du vto !

----------


## Mizuhime

Merci de ne pas polémiquer quant à la fourrière en question et de rester modérés dans vos propos.
Comme ça a été expliqué plus haut, tenter des actions contre une fourrière qui euthanasie, c'est risquer que ces mêmes fourrières refusent toute sortie et condamner définitivement les animaux en question  ...
Merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## chamonik

> Lien de leur nouveau post : 
> 
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/chatons...90.htm#6302192


On peut se concentrer sur ce nouveau post et peut-être verrouiller celui-ci maintenant ?

----------

